# Repair after crashed



## suhijo (Dec 22, 2013)

EHLO 

I was installing from ports some package for Gnome and while process, the machine panic and rebooted. After that the boot process start to show some errors when start services like `hald` and `dbus` about user does not exist, also others errors I cannot watch and when I want to log in It just deny any user, root or another user. I restart the machine as single user and execute `fsck -f /` it fixed some stuffs but the fail stills going. I also tried to mount with another SO and see logs but no info about that in any file.

What should I do?


----------



## Beastie (Dec 22, 2013)

Do you only have a root partition. If not, boot into single-user mode again and run `fsck -y /dev/device` on the remaining partitions as well.

Once you're sure no error remains on the disk, you should reinstall those applications because some files and parts of the configuration have obviously been lost.


----------



## suhijo (Dec 22, 2013)

I don't have any other partition on BSD, I have other partitions like Windows and Linux.


----------

